# Black & White



## Russell (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi All, 
I still think black & white can be very dramatic. Does anyone agree? This is the first time I'm trying to attach a photo. I hope it works. Thanks. Russ


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 12, 2011)

Russell said:


> Hi All,
> I still think black & white can be very dramatic. Does anyone agree? This is the first time I'm trying to attach a photo. I hope it works. Thanks. Russ


Nice black and white study, Russell. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## fncceo (Mar 2, 2018)

Russell said:


> Hi All,
> I still think black & white can be very dramatic. Does anyone agree? This is the first time I'm trying to attach a photo. I hope it works. Thanks. Russ



Thanks, Ansel Adams.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 5, 2018)

Russell said:


> Hi All,
> I still think black & white can be very dramatic. Does anyone agree? This is the first time I'm trying to attach a photo. I hope it works. Thanks. Russ



I agree-


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 7, 2018)




----------

